# Big Sow With A Patched Round Ball



## Okie Hog (Nov 10, 2011)

Recently killed this sow while still hunting. Animal weighed about 275 pounds and was very fat. From a distance of about 30 yards i put a .54 caliber patched round ball in her ear. 

Most of my hog hunting is done with a muzzleloader.


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

Nice one Okie!


----------



## 357Maximum (Nov 1, 2015)

BP + pork chops = awesome

Well done


----------



## Gobblerman (Dec 19, 2004)

That is a good one


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

Mmmmmm....BACON!


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

nice work indeed


----------



## Fabner1 (Jan 24, 2009)

Okie,

Did she even take a step after? That was a lot of energy to the ear!

Nice one! 

I saw a T shirt at Arby's the other day that said "I wish it rained bacon!"

Old


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

I butchered around two hundred pounds and that is good enough sized.
275# a lot of hog.
Congrats !
And for the frontstuffer use too , a cheer.


----------

